# Landmann Smoky Mountain 32" Electric Smoker



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone have one of these yet?

I would like to get one to test, but not gonna buy one of it's junk

THX!

Todd













32901 PERSPECTIVE 320.jpg



__ tjohnson
__ Aug 15, 2012


----------



## bobbygee (Aug 15, 2012)

That thing looks awfully close to the ones sold in Lowes.  Master Forge 33" Electric Smoker


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2012)

Just sent you an email - has an off site link 

G


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2012)

Read the reviews about the Master Forge - Very Very Bad!

TJ


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bump.....

I see that the Sam's clubs in our area (MI) no longer list the MES40 and have this on their website instead. Has anyone seen one in person or tried it out? I know sometimes they are seasonal, but wondered if anyone knew more about it.

I have a MES40 and stopped at Sam's to pick one up for a co-worker but all they had was a display model and it was beat to crap. He has been procrastinating for a couple of months so I guess if you snooze....you lose.

Barry.


----------



## hawaiihemi (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought this in Oct of last year (2012) at the Hickam AFB exchange. Have been using the heck out of it without a bit of problem to date. (Now it will probably die on me) so far I have made Brisket, Ribs (beef and pork), Pork Butt, pork belly, turkey, chicken and fish. I'm from east Tennessee and living here in Hawaii, there are not very many places to find good BBQ. My wife is from the islands but has been converted to share my taste in southern food over the years. The brisket was some of the best I have ever had and I did absolutely nothing at all other than apply a rub the night before I put it in and added wood chips 3X. Opened it up after 15 hours at 220 and internal temp of 200, when I took the meat out it jiggled like jello. Let it set for 2 hours under crumpled up butchers paper before I cut it and WOW, tender and juicy. Everything is really a no brainer (which works for me lol), I sometimes put a pork butt or shoulder in before I go to work and just let it go, when I get home.......dinner! no muss no fuss. Got to say I'm very pleased so far.


----------



## cheesecake (Jun 1, 2013)

Just purchased one 2 nights ago. Assembled it last night and I'm seasoning it right now.


----------



## treym64 (Jan 12, 2014)

did you like Landmann Smoky Mountain 32" Electric Smoker


----------



## cheesecake (Mar 27, 2014)

Well it has failed on me. Pulled it out for the first smoke this year and it was a no go. Called landmann today hoping they would send out a new control panel. But instead they said they are sending out a whole new smoker. I will let everyone know how the rest of this process is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesecake (Apr 1, 2014)

Replacement smoker has arrived.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesecake (Apr 4, 2014)

Smoker is ready to get seasoned. Once it finished I will let it cool down and then this afternoon I will be throwing a brisket on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

